# Eat your hearts out...suckers



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 8463


If you don't break a record for "likes", I will.....well..I'm not sure. But I like the post.
Regards


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The guy did a 5* job but no way I would want hug or kiss him. Sign Must have been directed at women. Had to lift my own bag. Cute sign but the psychology did not work on me. I'm way too Uber.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The guy did a 5* job but no way I would want hug or kiss him. Sign Must have been directed at women. Had to lift my own bag. Cute sign but the psychology did not work on me. I'm way too Uber.


Genius way to say gratuity appreciated, however you choose!  Hahaha


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Genius way to say gratuity appreciated, however you choose!  Hahaha


It is a good way to say "I do not have the education to get a job that pays enough to support myself so please pay my bills for me"


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> It is a good way to say "I do not have the education to get a job that pays enough to support myself so please pay my bills for me"


Said the Uber Driver?

Welcome to America!


----------

